# Beautiful Photography Locations



## captaindubai

Now that it's cooler, it's time to dig out the SLR, lenses and tripod and take some photographs.

I'm new to Dubai and would really appreciate any recommendations for locations for different types of photographs.

I'm into panoramas so somewhere high which is accessible to the public and gives a view of the Burj Khalifa.

I also like landscapes so some desert locations that are accessible by a Ford Focus. Spectacular dunes and wadis would be nice.

Long exposure shots of traffic/cityscapes. A location (a bridge maybe that you can set up a tripod) that gives an elevated view of a lot of traffic with skyscrapers in the background.

Much appreciated. 

If there is a camera club or if anybody fancies meeting up to do all this together, so much the better!


----------



## saraswat

Maybe not exactly a club, but there is a thread in the sandpit part of the forum that has some awesome pictures, and regular contributors I might add, that would be a good start... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/101410-dubai-photo-album.html

Also about the club, another recent thread had someone mentioning a website, i think it was meetup or something like that, a quick search will get you there I am sure.. hope that helps..


----------



## Eng.Khaled

Some of my favorite locations are:
1- Umm Suqiem open beach.
2- Jumeirah open beach (with full view of SZR towers) or sunset view.
3- Creek area (Al Ras) and (Al Ghubaiba).
4- Ras Al Khour area (Ras Al Khour street) with full view of creek and dubai skyline alone with pink flamingo birds+sunset view.
5- Dubai Mall - 10 floor parking (over looking the downtown and all buildings).
6- Creek harbor (Deira side).
7- Ittihad road (somewhere near Gergash Mercedes dealer) planes take off area.
8- For Good desert view you go near Mushrif Park, and on Emirates road near Ajman.


----------



## captaindubai

Many many thanks, both of you.


----------



## streetspirit

I know your in Dubai but If your ever visiting Abu Dhabi, try Yas Links golf club at sunset, view over the mangroves. It's wonderful. 

One of my favourite places to sit


----------



## BedouGirl

If you can sneak a camera into the Observatory Bar in the Marriott or whatever it's called in the Marina, you won't be disappointed. If you haven't been to At the Top in Burj Khalifa, then you should do that too. Also, you get a great view of Burj Al Arab from Up Town in JBH but you need to have a drink at the same time. I think meet-up has a camera club as has Social Circles. You can google both.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

The drive to Liwa produced some good desert stuff, and the Hatta Road to Muscat has some excellent Wadi's.

I liked the drive to Fossil/Camel Rock as well for something a bit closer.

The pool bar at the Address is a nice place to have a beer and get some good shots of the fountain and Burj Khailfa. And some restaurants in the AL Bahar mall also have good views.


----------



## gru35

Anybody interested in getting together and going out to take pictures as I'm not a professional but I'm not a beginner either. Always looking to learn teqniques and share the little bit I know


----------



## nikkisizer

Hi captaindubai,

If you go up to the viewing deck at the top of the Burj Khalifa try and time it when the water fountain show starts as you will get some fantastic pictures!


----------



## captaindubai

The only problem with that is you can't see the Burj Khalifa!


----------



## nikkisizer

On reflection I suppose I missed that point


----------



## BurjAlEnglish

Stefanos in Dubai Marina is perfect at sunset!


----------



## mgb

If you want amazing huge sand dunes then head down to Liwa - you can get lots of great shots without going offroad, and I would particularly recommend the dunes you can see from the road from Mizairah to Tal Moreeb. 

I've blogged about this area - you can read it here Living Life to the Full in the Empty Quarter: Planning for Autumn and Winter in Liwa


----------



## sarah_aziz212

*Marina*

Def go out to Marina,I had bought a gorilla tripod from Yellowpoint.ae and was able to take some amazing shots from there,Have yet to upload them but I needed a tripod that would work under any situation and it did wonderfully.


----------



## JPC

Jebel Hafeet is a must. There's a road built into a mountain at highest point in the UAE. Fantastic for pictures on the way up/down plus sunset's are amazing. You can drive about 99% of the way up and walk the rest. The views from the top on a clear day really are amazing.


----------



## Pouriafar

try mamzar area where the palm deira is located


----------



## Roadworrier

streetspirit said:


> I know your in Dubai but If your ever visiting Abu Dhabi, try Yas Links golf club at sunset, view over the mangroves. It's wonderful.
> 
> One of my favourite places to sit


The AD corniche vIewed from the Marina Mall peninsula on a clear day or at sunset offers a brilliant view of AD. There srea few coffee places where you can go and walk out to the shore. Could also go up the Marina Tower elevator and do a video if the windows are clean.


----------



## Roadworrier

Eng.Khaled said:


> Some of my favorite locations are:
> 1- Umm Suqiem open beach.
> 2- Jumeirah open beach (with full view of SZR towers) or sunset view.
> 3- Creek area (Al Ras) and (Al Ghubaiba).
> 4- Ras Al Khour area (Ras Al Khour street) with full view of creek and dubai skyline alone with pink flamingo birds+sunset view.
> 5- Dubai Mall - 10 floor parking (over looking the downtown and all buildings).
> 6- Creek harbor (Deira side).
> 7- Ittihad road (somewhere near Gergash Mercedes dealer) planes take off area.
> 8- For Good desert view you go near Mushrif Park, and on Emirates road near Ajman.


+1 on points 1-6 above. Also grab some views from atop Grosvenor House. And actually my living room in the Marina has a fantastic view of the Marina Walk area (original 6 and southward).


----------



## captaindubai

Thanks again.

My weekends with the D7000 are going to be busy from now on it seems.


----------



## honeybunn

Hi everybody,
It's been only 2 weeks since I came in to Dubai and will be flying out Friday night for a business trip.
So would anyone be interested in photo walk or meet-up before Friday (Jan 17) ? - i know it is a short notice but I just found about the forum


----------



## Eng.Khaled

honeybunn said:


> Hi everybody,
> It's been only 2 weeks since I came in to Dubai and will be flying out Friday night for a business trip.
> So would anyone be interested in photo walk or meet-up before Friday (Jan 17) ? - i know it is a short notice but I just found about the forum


What's your name? Where are you from?


----------



## honeybunn

The name is Hakki and am from Turkey


----------



## AlaaAlii

honeybunn said:


> Hi everybody,
> It's been only 2 weeks since I came in to Dubai and will be flying out Friday night for a business trip.
> So would anyone be interested in photo walk or meet-up before Friday (Jan 17) ? - i know it is a short notice but I just found about the forum


I would've joined if I read this earlier!


----------

